

How Big Is the Apple iPhone App Economy? The Answer Might Surprise You - barredo
http://gigaom.com/2009/08/27/how-big-is-apple-iphone-app-economy-the-answer-might-surprise-you/

======
axiom
It's instructive to note this analysis is based on a self-selected sample of
1000 iphone, ipod touch and android users.

~~~
sh1mmer
I always wonder about the "reports" that smaller companies produce. At Y! the
research group (as in customer insights) are proper statisticians and know how
to do sampling, and discard outliers, etc.

I'd be much happier if some of these companies published raw anonymised data
with their methodology to accompany the report.

------
cesare
From a comment on the page:

>Although I am rather upset with Apple for not approving applications that
would allow for visuals with music — rather upset! — this is where the market
is at currently.

Is it true? Does somebody know of such an app which has been rejected?

------
boucher
I find this incredibly hard to believe. 1.5 Billion apps downloaded in about
the first year, generously 10% of those are paid downloads.

150 Million apps generating 2.5 billion in revenue? When reasonable estimates
suggest that about 40-50% of the apps sold go for $1?

~~~
gizmo
Also the average of $10 per month spent on apps by iPhone users... seems on
the high side.

~~~
ujjwalg
My guess is these numbers are for July'09 when 3GS launched and they have
extrapolated to an year which is being statistically ignorant.

------
lurkinggrue
Wow, that is a lot of money spent on fart programs.

~~~
stepherm
yes, because there is absolutely nothing else you can spend money on in the
app store.

